# 1960s Sting Ray?



## pedalpower17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Have never bought a muscle bike, but have been offered this one.  I'd like to know if the components (spring fork, grips, saddle, tires, etc) are the originals or same as originals.  

Were the Krates the only ones to have the 16" front wheel and spring fork?

Any knowledgeable guidance appreciated.


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jan 8, 2018)

pedalpower17 said:


> Have never bought a muscle bike, but have been offered this one.  I'd like to know if the components (spring fork, grips, saddle, tires, etc) are the originals or same as originals.
> 
> Were the Krates the only ones to have the 16" front wheel and spring fork?
> 
> ...



This bicycle is a newer reproduction.   The gooseneck would look like this one an original. 



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Reesatheresa said:


> This bicycle is a newer reproduction.   The gooseneck would look like this one an original. View attachment 735088
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Reesatheresa, thanks so much!  Regarding the original bikes, am I correct in thinking that only the Krates had the 16" front wheel and sprinter fork?


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jan 8, 2018)

pedalpower17 said:


> Reesatheresa, thanks so much!  Regarding the original bikes, am I correct in thinking that only the Krates had the 16" front wheel and sprinter fork?



The krates only have the 16"front wheel.   The coaster brake krates did not have the front atom brake.   This is part of the reason some sellers get confused and think thw reproduction bikes are originals .  Stingray Deluxe did have the Springer fork as well but with a 20" front wheel.  Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jan 8, 2018)

Reesatheresa said:


> The krates only have the 16"front wheel.   The coaster brake krates did not have the front atom brake.   This is part of the reason some sellers get confused and think thw reproduction bikes are originals .  Stingray Deluxe did have the Springer fork as well but with a 20" front wheel.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Sure does.  Thanks again


----------



## stoney (Jan 8, 2018)

Reesatheresa said:


> The krates only have the 16"front wheel.   The coaster brake krates did not have the front atom brake.   This is part of the reason some sellers get confused and think thw reproduction bikes are originals .  Stingray Deluxe did have the Springer fork as well but with a 20" front wheel.  Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk




Just a side note---the Stingray Super Deluxe had the springer front, the Stingray Deluxe did not.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 8, 2018)

That’s a 2007 Black Friday Walmart stingray. They make a great neighborhood cruiser!


----------

